# Warnung vor G**gle Desktop



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2006)

http://www.intern.de/news/7648.html



> Die US-Bürgerrechtsbewegung EFF warnt vor der Benutzung der gestern für den US-Markt veröffentlichten Software Google Desktop 3. Genauer gesagt, wird vor der darin enthaltenen Möglichkeit des "Search Across Computers" gewarnt. Denn diese Funktion mag zwar sehr praktisch sein, um beispielsweise den heimischen Desktop-Rechner unterwegs vom Notebook aus zu durchsuchen. Doch um das zu ermöglichen, legt Google nach eigenen Angaben Kopien der zu durchsuchenden Dateien auf den eigenen Servern ab.


Nun könnte man argumentieren, dass, wer nichts zu verbergen hat, nichts zu befürchten hat - aber das ist ein bisschen kurz gegriffen, IMHO...


----------

